# Existe t'il un IDE pour Java sur Ipad?



## alald (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Ceci est mon premier post sur ce forum, ce n'est pas une habitude normalement je cherche avant de poster.

Ma question dans le titre est déjà concise je pense. 
Donc étant un jeune dev plein d'avenir (...) je voudrais savoir si il y existe un IDE, genre Eclipse, sur Ipad.

Juste un éditeur avec récupération d'erreur me suffira, pas la peine que ça compile.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2011)

Je n'ai jamais vu passé ce genre de choses. Mais bon, je ne suis pas développeur.


----------

